# 3 Reasons Bodybuilders Aren?t Making Money



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2015)

by Cade Thomas There was a time when being a professional bodybuilder meant you probably could make a living off your body in some regard or another. Magazine contracts were given to many and after the supplement industry exploded there was a place for almost all newly crowned IFBB athletes somewhere in the ranks. Paychecks

*Read More...*


----------

